# Bolt vanes tore



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

Somewhat new to the close quarters hunting world,i picked up an Excalibur xbow few years ago and not been able to connect until sat a.m. First deer with it and im totally hooked. My shot completely passed thru and tore the fletchings,question is: at almost $10 a piece do you refletch the bolt? or since it was shot do you disguard? Its a Excalibur firebolt carbon and shows no sign of damage other than the torn vane.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Refletch


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Quikfletch*

As sgrem said ..There is equipment cost and learning curve...but not rocket science...If you don't wana get that deep..I have done it all.The easy way to do it yourself is ...More cost though..Get some NAP Crossbow Quikfletch..(3in Quikspin ) have been great for me...EASY if you can BOIL WATER you can do this.. check it out on utube.. pricing is in general for 6 shop around from $15 -$30 (wide range for same thing) Beware they make for (Bows and Crossbows )
not sure if this is norm but all my Excalibur firebolts were great for a few years then then almost at same time every Orange vane cracked parallel to bolt..Other vanes no problem


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

I forgot to add that I have NO tools so the quickfletch is what I was reading about,just wasn't sure if the heat shrink were worth a ****.I got the firebolts with the bow so that's what I have stuck with,no issues until I shot that deer but I knew they weren't too bad to refletch. thanks guys


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Take to local bow show and refletch, its pretty cheap. My kids have wrecked plenty fletching in the process of practice and being kids.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Unless you're shooting hogs and using a lot of bolts, spend $10. Those bolts can be like a graphite fishing rod you bounce off the t-top.........it looks fine until next time, then it snaps. Hate to have a bolt come apart in your bow and go through your forearm because you saved $10.....just my .02Â¢.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I always save my older arrows for Hogs. put the quick fletch on them and go with it. For hogs i sometimes shoot arrows with only two fletchings on them without issues.


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Refletch with quickfletch. Good product if u do it right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

